# auto manuel



## kennys (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey everyone new to the forum. Purchasing a GTO this january or febuary and i wanted to know how dependable the automatic transmission on the goat is?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very. no worry's


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

get the 6 speed!!!!!!


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

*auto*

for the $1,000 extra and a few extra sips of fuel you'll use with the auto my bet is you'll have no problems, drive it like ya stole it, I like auto vs 6 speed, have had both, and old knees LOVE the auto!


----------



## flyer371 (Nov 22, 2006)

I got the auto too and have had no problems, worries or issues. Friend of mine has the 6 speed and he likes it too... just a matter of preference I guess. :agree my poor ol'bones hate shiftin gears now days, plus I've had two surgeries on the right hand so the auto just makes it easier now days.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

This gives some information

http://www.answers.com/topic/gm-4l60-e-transmission




> An updated 4L60-E, the 4L65-E (RPO M32), was phased in around the 2003 model year when coupled behind the 6.0 Vortec. Five-pinion planetaries, along with a higher capacity input housing and induction hardened input shaft assembly, were improved to withstand up to 380 ft·lbf (515 N·m) of torque. A new 300mm torque converter with improved higher-capacity internals was also introduced on select engine models.
> 
> Applications:
> 
> ...


BTW, I have a Automatic and love it... I test drove both Auto and Manual and thought the auto peformed better... I think it has alot to do with learning how and when to shift... 

The GTO brochure says this though:



> "Zero-60 times for both are under five seconds, if that makes your choice any easier."


Of course, A manual affords you to do more cool "tricks"...


----------



## kennys (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks very helpful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had my 2005 Goat with Automatic for almost 2 years [ 2 years in Feb 2007 ] I have not had any problems or complaints. I have 9500 miles on the car. I did my 1st oil change at 500 miles and had the tranny done at the same time,,I do engine oil changes every few thousand miles and I plan on doing the tranny every 10,000 miles,, by the way,, when you change engine oil, try ROYAL PURPLE 5W30,,


----------



## BILLYGTO (Dec 12, 2006)

Should I worry about the TSB's out there for the 2006 referring to the tranny slipping ect?

I had an A4 on my 2002 Monte Carlo SS and had the seleniod(sp?) shifter go bad, no biggie they fixed it under my extended warranty, this didn't happen until 55K miles. Drove it another 40K with no issues. I have an A4 on my Silverado as well.


----------



## BILLYGTO (Dec 12, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> I have had my 2005 Goat with Automatic for almost 2 years [ 2 years in Feb 2007 ] I have not had any problems or complaints. I have 9500 miles on the car. I did my 1st oil change at 500 miles and had the tranny done at the same time,,I do engine oil changes every few thousand miles and I plan on doing the tranny every 10,000 miles,, by the way,, *when you change engine oil, try ROYAL PURPLE 5W30*,,


:agree I've heard that is a fantastic option for oil!

How often should one do the tranny? You did yours right off the bat with the engine. What does maintenance call for on the tranny? Why do you go with 10K miles for your?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I have an oil temp gauge on my car, when I switched to Royal Purple,, the oil temp dropped by over 20 degrees under all types of conditions, it also seemed to REV a little quicker .


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

where can you get royal purple?


----------



## BILLYGTO (Dec 12, 2006)

tommycheng1728 said:


> where can you get royal purple?


http://www.royalpurple.com/dealers/dealers.html


----------



## Turnitdown (May 25, 2007)

*A4 Reliability*

I had a 91 Firebird with a 4 sp auto...very reliable. Of course, is that relevant? Hope so. Anyway, I have an 06 GTO with A4, and another forum group say that the 4L65E shouldn't be 'manually' shifted (1-2-3) very often, as it confuses the computer, and can lead to early failure. Especially at WOT. Any thoughts? I used to manually shift the 91 Bird all the time, 140,000 miles with no issues.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*auto 4 speed*

I now have 11,000 miles on my car,, NO PROBLEMS with anything,,I changed my Trans and rear end fluid a few months ago,,the ONLY reason I did it is because on initial break in,, your car will have some tiny particles of metal floating around in your fluids,,I had mine changed so I would have clean fluid in there,, I use Royal Purple in my engine,,Lucas Synthetic gear lube in the rear,, and GM in the trans


----------

